
97% of all Bitcoins are held by 4% of addresses - joshwa
http://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/bitcoin-97-are-held-by-4-of-addresses-2018-1-1012932501
======
sharemywin
looks like from another source about 250 people own about 100M worth of
bitcoin.

[https://medium.com/@BambouClub/are-you-in-the-
bitcoin-1-a-ne...](https://medium.com/@BambouClub/are-you-in-the-
bitcoin-1-a-new-model-of-the-distribution-of-bitcoin-wealth-6adb0d4a6a95)

